#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Hangout Tutorial Traffic Shapper no Pfsense

## gugabsd

Olá,

Nossa trilha no Pfsense continua ! e agora falaremos de Traffic
Shapper, nosso famoso QOS ou como nosso bom português — Controle de
Banda.

O Hangout Tutorial acontecerá no dia 12/09, com inicio as 20:00 e com
termino previsto para as 22:00

Trata-se de um Hangout Tutorial onde abordaremos as ações necessárias
para manter qualidade nos serviços trafegados pelo o Pfsense e também
a fazer limitação e/ou economia no uso de link dos serviços.

Faremos uma abordagem, seguindo os seguintes itens:

Conceitos de QOS
QOS no Packet Filter
IPFW Dummynet (limiter)
Entendendo a interface qos via web do Pfsense
Mão na massa em ambientes

Para participar deste Hangout, o minimo necessário do usuário é ter
noção básica de uso da interface web e ter noção básica de rede (TCP,
pacotes de rede, dns, etc)

Iremos trabalhar já com a versão 2.1 do Pfsense e iremos implementar
uma mão na massa de ambientes propostos pelo os participantes do
Hangout.

Veja mais detalhes no endereço:
http://www.luizgustavo.pro.br/blog/2...er-do-pfsense/

Qualquer dúvida, só chamar.

Abraços

----------

